
California bullet train funds eyed for Burbank-to-Anaheim line - ohjeez
https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2019-10-09/metrolink-plans-electric-train-service-burbank-anaheim-bullet-train-funds
======
masonic
Let's look back at the promises made in the Title and Summary of Prop 1A, the
original HSR funding bond issue:

"SAFE, RELIABLE HIGH-SPEED PASSENGER TRAIN BOND ACT.

Provides long-distance commuters with a safe, convenient, affordable, and
reliable alternative to driving and high gas prices.

Reduces traffic congestion on the state's highways and at the state's
airports.

Establishes a clean, efficient 220 MPH transportation system.

Improves existing passenger rail lines serving the state's major population
centers.

Provides for California's growing population.

Provides for a bond issue of $9.95 billion to establish high-speed train
service linking Southern California counties, the Sacramento/San Joaquin
Valley, and the San Francisco Bay Area.

Provides that at least 90% of these bond funds shall be spent for specific
construction projects, with private and public matching funds required,
including, but not limited to, federal funds, funds from revenue bonds, and
local funds.

Requires that use of all bond funds is subject to independent audits.

Appropriates money from the General Fund to pay bond principal and interest"

